
40+ Tooltips Scripts With AJAX, JavaScript & CSS - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/06/12/tooltips-scripts-ajax-javascript-css-dhtml/
======
SimJapan2005
perhaps don't just use them on static items users are going to encounter
everytime --- they'll become annoyances after the very short time users got to
master their purpose.

